# More Noah - Especially for Pretty Boy :)



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

It might look like he's guarding the intercom but in actual fact he's hiding (around a corner) and preparing to dive bomb Luke when he walks in  Hehehehehe ......... he loves this game 



I interrupted his preening session .... oops!


Welcoming his bottle brush flower  .... which he demolished


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*:jumping: Yaaay! I'm so glad you've posted some new pictures of Noah.
I've missed seeing him. 

Noah is just as adorable as can be. How funny that he likes to hide and dive bomb Luke! :laughing2:*


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Hahaha he does it in the morning time when he hears him coming up the hallway. He gets into position (which changes all the time) and then throws himself off his hideout, swoops and flies off happily cackling with his victory


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*:laughing: I totally LOVE that!*


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Haha, I love that type of playful mischief, it only shows how clever and funny our little ones can be!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I have missed this little fellow! 

He is _hilarious_--I can't believe he plans out how he's going to dive bomb Luke! 

It looks like he's pleased with his flower, too :star:

Thanks so much for the picture update on your little guy! :happy4:


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*I love seeing Noah! And his dive bombing thing of his is just adorable!*


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

Noah is looking adorable as usual. Just love his ambushing of Luke. Years ago I had 2 budgies that used to dive bomb my father, they would fly over his head and pull his hair on the way.


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Haha that's cute


----------

